# Great and thought provoking article...



## Spinedoc (Apr 13, 2016)

Making Our Aikido Effective by Josh Gold

I especially liked the idea of having different arts come for a broad exposure....and the emphasis on henka waza at an early training point.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 13, 2016)

I like it. I approve of the testing videos where the kid getting tested is put under some actual pressure and has opportunities to fail and attempt recovery from failure.

It's not the same as actual sparring, but it's a whole lot better than that video someone posted the other week of an Aikido "test" that had a bunch of students at once being "attacked" by sleepwalking zombie ukes who threw themselves when you looked at them cross-eyed.


----------



## Buka (Apr 13, 2016)

I liked it a lot. I like the idea of bringing other arts into a dojo, I've always found that it can only help the students AND the Instructors. I liked pressuring the kids being tested.

And I just liked the tone of the whole article.


----------

